# Cervelo R3-SL need your opinion..



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello,

I just joined these forums because am very interested in start road biking. I'm currently in the market to buy my first road bike (MID LEVEL if possible) and have considered lots of options (within my budget). 

I am always looking to get the most for my money so I have been scouting ebay and craigslist at least 2 times a day waiting to find a good deal. Some of the ones I have considered are used tarmacs with either ultegra and Force and few others. 

Also, been looking at few NEW 2012 models such as Wilier XP ultegra ($2400) , Litespeed C1 Rival ($2200), Super Six 5 shimano 105 ($2200).

The reason for my post is the following:

I was offered a used Cervelo R3-SL 2008 (just 2 or 3 smalls chips to paint), equipped with 7900 Dura-Ace (mint), 3T LTD Ergonova Handlebar, 3T Doric LTD Seatpost, Stem - Ritchey WCS , Easton Vista Wheelset. Everything is used but in great condition, tires are continental and saddle is Selle San Marco, he wants $2400. The guy that owns this bike is a good guy and he has been very patient to me about his offer, he stands by his word.

What do you think about this built? Would you consider it over the other options I explained?

Remember this is my first road bike and would like to make a good decision (fit is not an issue as I am 5' 11" 33" inseam and all bikes are 56cm).

Please share your thoughts! thanks all!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

If you know the guy, can go and look at the bike, take it for a ride, go for it. That's a great price, for a great bike. I have the same bike with 7800 on it and am finding I cannot give it up.

These are great bikes, they ride, steer, handle, corner very well. Read some of the older reviews on them, only good things to say.

cheers

Pete


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

luisfer99 said:


> Remember this is my first road bike and would like to make a good decision (fit is not an issue as I am 5' 11" 33" inseam and all bikes are 56cm).


*Fit is absolutely an issue.* There is no industry standard for bike sizes. All manufacturers are different, as well as bike models within a mfg's product line. A 56cm will vary from mfg to mfg. And it will vary from between Sport, Comp, and Race models.

$2400 souds like a good deal for the bike if it's in good condition. 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2008&Brand=Cervelo&Model=R3-SL&Type=bike
Do you *know *it's in good condition? Or are you just "taking his word"? Is he offering a money back guarantee on his word?
The bike is 4yrs old. You don't know how hard it was ridden, or any hidden problems in the carbon frame. You get no warranty.


----------



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

He offered me to go and look at it and ride it without any problem if decide not to take it. I said fit is not a problem because if it does not fit me well there isn't a problem not taking it either.

I just wanted your opinion about the bike, the components, the year model and the price vs any others listed in my first post. thanks again guys!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like a decent deal, but my preference is to buy new with a warranty when you are spending that kind of money on a bike. Bikes have moving parts and people crash them. It is good to have a manufacturer's warranty on their craftsmanship and a crash replacement program in case you ever take a dive yourself. I just cannot find it in myslef to spend over $1000 for a used bike for that reason. What do you really lose by getting a new litespeed or supersix with a warranty? Those are still great bikes to begin with and you get it new (with warranty) to boot. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Great buy..screaming deal in fact compared to new. Nothing wrong with a used bike...and a high end Cervello in good shape...even better. I have bought Cervello frame sets new a couple of times...and own 3 lightly used ones. The R3 SL and SCL SL are true classics and damn hard to better even with Cervello's current technology.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a '09 R3 SL....they are light and climb well, but have some forgiveness in the rear, so not a too harsh ride.
As some of the others said, make sure it fits you. You can always swap out the stem or adjust the saddle for minor adjustments. 
But a '08 R3SL, with DA, for $2400, pretty good deal....take it for a good long ride and make your decision.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The SL blows the new bikes you listed out of the water. Your a wheelset away from a top of the line bike.

If the chips are not bad...I would take the R3. IIRC...the SL is lighter than the current crop of R3's.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

56 SL should be right at 800g for the frame.. Pretty darn light frame by any standard. Only paint on the SLs is white. My '08 SL has a few pretty good size paint chips around the bottle carrier bolts and they don't effect the frame other than the cosmetics. 

By your measurements a 56 Cervelo sould fit you fine. Just get it fitted by a good bike fitter. But Dale is right...the SL simply blows away the other bikes you have listed....as a frame and as a complete bike with that group setup. 

Let us know what you jump on in the end.


----------



## luisfer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

For the fit he offered set back post or straight post, also he has 100mm steam or 110mm steam whatever I like better and fits better. For handle bars he has 42mm or 44mm .

I think the only real doubt I have is in regards the year model. I wasn't sure what has happened in the carbon tech between 2008 and 2012 that this bike might be missing.

It seems like the majority consensus is that i wont be giving anything away by going with a 2008 frame, correct?


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

the '08 will rock your world..great bike. It gives nothing away to the '12 R3.


----------

